# Doc Bar Mare?



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Doc Bar is a very big name with QH, but you'll see it in A LOT of bloodlines. Like, we are talking HUNDREDS of offspring. If I had a dollar for how many horses I know that go back to Doc Bar... 

I wouldn't count it as something that would make her any more expensive of a horse, at all.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Doc Bar is a very big name with QH, but you'll see it in A LOT of bloodlines. Like, we are talking HUNDREDS of offspring. If I had a dollar for how many horses I know that go back to Doc Bar...
> 
> I wouldn't count it as something that would make her any more expensive of a horse, at all.


Not more "expensive." Just more valuable.

He is really close on her bloodlines.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Even then, it's such a popular bloodline.

Kind of like Hancock bred horses. Everyone makes a big deal out of a horse being bred Hancock, whenever it's such an over popular bloodline it really does nothing for value. In fact, seems like most Hancock breeders just go for the roan gene almost..


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

So are her bloodlines good or sub-par? I'm honestly just curious.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes they are good, Doc Bar was a great horse and a few other names kind of stood out to me, but I'm saying it will not increase her value being Doc Bar bred


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm not even thinking about selling her, I was just wondering how much they have away, basically.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

If the pedigree is correct (not saying anything negative), that would put Doc Bar "on" her papers which would make her more desireable. He's on the top and botton but only 2 generations back on the top and 5 on the bottom. That has been my experience anyway.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Being a daughter of Docs Prescription makes her pretty valuable. She's a well bred horse. While its true Doc Bar is pretty common, it's old and hard to find on the papers anymore unless on the back. She's a granddaughter, that makes her worth something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KJsDustyDash (Oct 9, 2012)

She's got Doc Bar close on her papers, she also has Three Bars and Poco Bueno. All of them aren't too far back. She can also boast Doc's Lynx and Doc Olena. Pretty big names on your little mare. Her papers just mean that she has some value as a brood mare should you no longer be able to rider her (from my perspective) but to potential buyers they might increase her price. If she goes as well as you say and she has the papers to back up her performance you have a pretty great horse.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Your mare is not listed with the AQHA under that name. What got me curious is her sire would have been 32 years old when he bred that mare. Highly unlikely. Allbreed is ok for general purposes. If you added this horse make sure you are checking everything correctly. If someone else added this mare they did not have her name right and/or possibly her sire


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

WickedNag said:


> Your mare is not listed with the AQHA under that name. What got me curious is her sire would have been 32 years old when he bred that mare. Highly unlikely. Allbreed is ok for general purposes. If you added this horse make sure you are checking everything correctly. If someone else added this mare they did not have her name right and/or possibly her sire


OK so I should have looked closer at allbreed as it says the mare is a paint so that would explain why she isn't registered qh. But what are the papers you got with her as she is not registered with the AQHA or the APHA site. I am members of both. Can you scan a copy of them and post them as we can't tell you about her lineage without knowing it.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Everything is definitely right. I took it straight from both parents registration numbers. The mare was bred with straws, or whatever you call it. Her mom was a registered paint, yes. 

She isn't registered with either site the owners just never did it. 

That is her lineage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KSL said:


> Everything is definitely right. I took it straight from both parents registration numbers. The mare was bred with straws, or whatever you call it. Her mom was a registered paint, yes.
> 
> She isn't registered with either site the owners just never did it.
> 
> ...


So she is not registered than? Bon Bon Bob had one foal in 2004 registered and that foal is a bay mare. You said that you had her papers which if you something, what you do have is an application so she is grade with known bloodlines. It would do her justice to send the papers in but you must be missing a link on the sire's side as Doc's Prescription has not sired a foal since 1996 according to the AQHA and I would think even with artificial insemination they would record that foal. Just my guess....You said in your first post you took the info off her papers and now off her parents numbers. The numbers don't show the offspring.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KSL since she is a solid paint and an older horse you can still register her for $100 which would be good for her if you ever had to sell her.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

BarrelRacer23 said:


> that makes her worth something.


Every horse is worth 'something'.

Ultimately the price a buyer wants to fork over.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd get her registered asap. If all of the information is correct you shouldn't have a hard time registering her, they will want blood testing and such before you are able to but it's definitely something worth doing. 

If all of the information is correct she has a hell of a pedigree, especially her sire's side. Very impressive. Having Doc Bar that close on her papers as well has Docs Prescription as her sire definitely makes her more valuable than a horse with Doc Bar or another bigger named horse farther back on her papers, as a granddaughter she's worth more. I'm in love with her sire's side, her dam's isn't that great..

Get her registered, yesterday.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Well I just got her as mine officially a few months ago, but I will get to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright now.. We demand pictures. It's impossible to post about a horse and NOT show us pictures! :wink: Plus, I just want to get a look at her..


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, pics would be awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

There should be pictures on the first page of this thread. I think this is the one. If not, ill find it and post a link. It's in the conformation section.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-con...rmation-critique-tear-her-140145/#post1714856

There's the link to some pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

mls said:


> Every horse is worth 'something'.
> 
> Ultimately the price a buyer wants to fork over.


Yes? It does, but I wasn't commenting on other horses just this one. 'Something' as in worth more than a horse with Doc Bar on the back of the papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

That was how I took your post too BR23


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KSL I saw on another thread where you said she could not be a solid bred paint as her dam was a QH but she is not and couldn't be as Bon Bon Bob came out of two registered APHA horses.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> KSL I saw on another thread where you said she could not be a solid bred paint as her dam was a QH but she is not and couldn't be as Bon Bon Bob came out of two registered APHA horses.


Her dam was a quarter horse registered as a paint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

KSL said:


> Her dam was a quarter horse registered as a paint.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't matter.. If her dam was registered as a paint your mare can only be registered as a paint. The AQHA registry only accepts full QHs. I'd want a copy, at least a print off, of her dam's papers.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> It doesn't matter.. If her dam was registered as a paint your mare can only be registered as a paint. The AQHA registry only accepts full QHs. I'd want a copy, at least a print off, of her dam's papers.


I have a copy. Her mom was my horse for 15 years. I don't care what she is registered as. Calling her a Wuarter horse (because she predominantly is) is easier than saying "my quarter horse solid paint mix."


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Dam is not listed with the AQHA she is registered with the APHA as are many of her ancestors. Whether you like it or not this is a solid bred or breeding stock paint, however you want to call it. I can look up a lot on both sites but more on the AQHA. Her granddam, Martins Bandit is also a paint not a QH. Are you sure you have the right papers? If you do than you will need to register and refer to this mare as a SBP not a QH as she is clearly not a QH.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KSL said:


> I have a copy. Her mom was my horse for 15 years. I don't care what she is registered as. Calling her a Wuarter horse (because she predominantly is) is easier than saying "my quarter horse solid paint mix."


She is not a mix she is a paint. They can have QH lines. If you owned this mare for 15 years you had to own her at the time this foal was born. As her mom is a 93 model. Why did you not have the foal registered than? And can you scan a copy of the mares papers?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

If your horse that you had for 15 years doesn't have AQHA papers she is not a QH..If both her sire and dam are registered with APHA she is a paint.. It doesn't matter if she's a SBP.. She's a paint, not a QH. 

APHA horses can have many QHs in their pedigree but that doesn't make them a QH..


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> Dam is not listed with the AQHA she is registered with the APHA as are many of her ancestors. Whether you like it or not this is a solid bred or breeding stock paint, however you want to call it. I can look up a lot on both sites but more on the AQHA. Her granddam, Martins Bandit is also a paint not a QH. Are you sure you have the right papers? If you do than you will need to register and refer to this mare as a SBP not a QH as she is clearly not a QH.


I have the right papers. I owned her mom for 15 years and was there when she was born. She is APHA registered out of quarter horse Lines (farther back). I will refer to her as WHATEVER I WANT SINCE IT'S MY HORSE THANKS.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

KSL said:


> I have the right papers. I owned her mom for 15 years and was there when she was born. She is APHA registered out of quarter horse Lines (farther back). I will refer to her as WHATEVER I WANT SINCE IT'S MY HORSE THANKS.
> 
> horses. Yuck.


No one said she wasn't worth anything as a paint..Even as a paint she carries those QH lines, there's nothing wrong with that..Nothing in her pedigree changes if she's a paint. Just the Paint or Quarter Horse category..Nothing else. 

Paints carry QH lines, that doesn't make them a QH.. You will find QH lines in every single paint's lineage.

Nothing wrong with registering her as a paint.. I have two gross half QH/TB appendix mares.. They aren't QHs, they're both appendix registered, even though that's through AQHA I don't claim them to be Quarter Horses...about 3/4 of the horses in their lines are Quarter Horses..I can't claim them a QH..

One of my mares as an example..Because her granddam (Candice) on her dam's side is a TB my mare cannot be registered as a QH and I can't call her a QH.. Even though ALL of the other horses are QHs.
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/nu+kinda+nic


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KSL said:


> All I said was my quarter horse mare. All the needed to be said was "she has a good/bad conformation. Oh, and I noticed her mom is a registered paint. Cool" seriously.


She is not a QH she is a paint... well technically if you got her registered right now she is a grade. This is not in the critique section this was in reference to your post asking about her lines.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to break it to you but WickedNag is one of the people on this forum who I would consider to know what they are talking about with respect to stock breeds. She is actually correct,


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Here we go again. KSL we post on the forum to get infomation from other horsemen. Sometimes, its brutal honesty and thats what I love about this forum. You get honest opinions. It's up to you how you take it. Some take it in stride others...not so much. When we feel our advice/knowlege/opinions are responded to in a negative/immature manor, we respond back.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you Anebel.  That was very nice!


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

wetrain17 said:


> Here we go again. KSL we post on the forum to get infomation from other horsemen. Sometimes, its brutal honesty and thats what I love about this forum. You get honest opinions. It's up to you how you take it. Some take it in stride others...not so much. When we feel our advice/knowlege/opinions are responded to in a negative/immature manor, we respond back.


I asked the horses CONFORMATION AND PEDIGREE. Not what breed to call her or where I should register and all that other crap. That's all I wanted to know. I got that information, I don't want anymore. Thanks everyone who answered.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You asked for a critique of the lines and were informed that your horse is not registrable as a QH. Then proceeded to throw a tantrum. Phone the AQHA and see what happens when you start jumping up and down and whining with them on the other end of the phone.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

WickedNag said:


> Thank you Anebel.  That was very nice!


You're welcome  :lol:


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

KSL said:


> Never asked her what I should call my horse or register her as. Ever. Never.


You asked about her lines well her breeding takes you back to the APHA and that doesn't seem to agree with you. Sorry but she is a BSP, IF you get her registered! I never stated there was anything wrong with that. I told you I would get her registered asap to make her worth more to a lot of the horse market. . I have not said one thing rude to you!


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> You asked about her lines well her breeding takes you back to the APHA and that doesn't seem to agree with you. Sorry but she is a BSP, IF you get her registered! I never stated there was anything wrong with that. I told you I would get her registered asap to make her worth more to a lot of the horse market.. I have not said one thing rude to you!


I don't want to sell her and I don't care what I register her as. Ill go register her with apha tomorrow but I'm always going to call her a quarter horse. 

People I compete with compete on quarter horses. Are they full 100% quarter horses. No. They aren't.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't you have horses to ride bitless out on the range or take care of your 'successful' home based business? 

You sure seem to be on the computer mucking about a heck of a lot for someone who claims to be so darned busy with work and horses.

I'll bet you're no more than 15 years old, and most of your stories are just that, _stories_.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Mod Note:

Everyone Smile, you are on Candid Camera 

.


----------



## KSL (Oct 4, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Don't you have horses to ride bitless out on the range or take care of your 'successful' home based business?
> 
> You sure seem to be on the computer mucking about a heck of a lot for someone who claims to be so darned busy with work and horses.
> 
> I'll bet you're no more than 15 years old, and most of your stories are just that, _stories_.


I own a photography business. So yeah, a lot of my time is spent on a computer. 

It's not a range. It's our ranch. 

No need to be so mean. 

I'm much older than 15. I can post pictures.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have a story too, but it is boring.

Stay on topic or I will have to tell it. :lol:

.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .
> 
> I have a story too, but it is boring.
> 
> ...


Stop threatening us with cruel and unusual punishment!!!! :shock:

I think the Geneva Convention outlawed outright torture.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Again, KSL if you want to increase the value of your horse get her papered. She will be registered BSP with the APHA. As valuable as a QH? Depends on who is buying her as anyone can ask what they want for a horse it is what the buyer will pay for what they want to use the horse for.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Stop threatening us with cruel and unusual punishment!!!! :shock:
> 
> I think the Geneva Convention outlawed outright torture.


The dreaded.....STORY BOARDING!!!!!!!!! *plays dramatic music*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I really think this has gotten way off track. What started out as a request for a critique has become a tit for tat argument over breed registries. And way too much snark. Honestly. This closure will hopefully be temporary , giving mods some time to sort out and get it back on track.


----------

